# Consejo practico



## petero

ma poate ajuta cineva sa traduc urmatoarea fraza :
Consejo practico: Llevar una botella de agua de 1,5 ltrs que puedes pedir en el barco sin problemas, las toallas tbm se pueden sacar del barco si se piden y a quien le apetezca, tbm se pueden llevar bocadillos en la mochila que te puedes preparar en el desayuno. Recordar que en el barco esta todo incluido, pero fuera.... pos va ser que no


----------



## k3tchupzzz

Recomandare:Sa aveti o sticla cu apa de 1.5 litri pe care o puteti cere si celor de pe vas, se poate renunta la prosoapele "tbm" daca se va cere, si cine doreste isi poate aduce propriile sandivisuri in rucsace pentru micul dejun. Amintiti-va ca atat timp cat sunteti pe vas serviciul all-inclusive este disponibil, dar nu si in afara acestuia.


Se poate o traducere si mai buna   ...    Si "tbm" nu stiu la ce se refera....poate fi prescurtare de la tambien( in acest caz fiind vorba de "de asemenea" ).


----------



## alinapopi

Buna,

Intr-adevar, _tmb_ este prescurtarea de la _también _(de asemenea). Cateva corecturi:

- prosoapele se pot scoate de pe vas daca se solicita acest lucru (in prealabil);
- cine doreste isi poate lua sandvisuri in rucsac pregatite la micul dejun.

Este vorba, cu siguranta, de excursiile facute in timpul unei croaziere. Se refera, deci, la faptul ca sandvisurile se pot pregati din micul dejun de pe vas, si ca se pot folosi in afara acestuia (pe plaja unui oras unde se face o oprire, de ex) prosoapele (solicitate in prealabil).

O zi buna,
Alina


----------



## petero

Multumesc foarte mult!


----------

